
Snickers: Open Source HTTP API for Media Encoding - flavioribeiro
http://blog.flavioribeiro.com/snickers-open-source-api-for-media-encoding/
======
hltbra
In the long term, do you think Go will be a good pick compared to any other
language with better bindings or even C/C++?

